# 10 yr old daughter



## bassinjody (Aug 25, 2005)

Heres what ive started my 10 yr old wants to start painting everything i make this is her second bait ,she started and finished all by her self even clear coated hope u guys like .








heres the bait







.


----------



## Gone Fission (Mar 13, 2005)

awesome job!


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Great looking paint, wish I had skills like that. The tongue hanging out to help concentrate made me laugh, my daughter does same thing.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

She's got it figured out!


----------



## bassinjody (Aug 25, 2005)

thanks guys for the comments now she wants her own ps900 brush, oboy looks like my hobby is costing me some more money now owell. jody


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Looks as though she has the magic touch! Nice job! Reminds me of one of my favorite custom Big-O's.


----------



## walleyejigger (Sep 29, 2009)

she could turn this into a bussiness . the guys on bass boat ccentral are always looking for good painters . they pay big dollars


----------



## kyjake (Nov 21, 2007)

Looks professional
Jake


----------



## musky107 (Apr 19, 2008)

So much better than what I paint!


----------



## bassinjody (Aug 25, 2005)

thanks guys for the comments , shes getting a kick looking at all the posts everybodys writing she thinks its cool


----------

